# Moon light/cycle



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

For those of you using a moon light how long do you leave it on? I found a really cool 1-1/2 watt fluorescent plug in night light that gives the tank a real nice look with the lights out.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I leave mine on 24 hours a day.


----------

